# new to site and motorhome going to France this summer advice please



## raonaid (Mar 6, 2012)

We are new to  motorhome camping and are planning a trip to France, first big trip in the motorhome. Any advice or pitfalls to avoid  for  for camping in France?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Mar 6, 2012)

raonaid said:


> We are new to  motorhome camping and are planning a trip to France, first big trip in the motorhome. Any advice or pitfalls to avoid  for  for camping in France?



When do you intend to go?

If you can avoid July/Aug if not stay away from the coast particularly down South.


----------



## Justjack (Mar 6, 2012)

Buy All The Aires In France from Vicarious Books, and enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Mar 6, 2012)

Justjack said:


> Buy All The Aires In France from Vicarious Books, and enjoy.



Cumon Jack they can't aford to buy all the aires.:wacko:


----------



## MOS (Mar 6, 2012)

Well just buy a few the add more later


----------



## n brown (Mar 6, 2012)

i've heard the place is heaving with furriners,avoid!


----------



## MOS (Mar 6, 2012)

raonaid said:


> We are new to  motorhome camping and are planning a trip to France, first big trip in the motorhome. Any advice or pitfalls to avoid  for  for camping in France?



On a seriouse note try putting going to france in the search box ,there is loads of usefull stuff in the archives here ,
and if you need specific info just shout and someone will be around to help 
just go enjoy and have fun ,if you go july /august be prepaired for bedlum otherwise its plain sailing :dance:


----------



## witzend (Mar 6, 2012)

i-Camping car - Le site d'informations sur les aires de services pour camping cars.  this link will save you buying the aires book other than that have a great time an enjoy your selves its a great way to holiday


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Raonaid

Welcome to "WildCamping" - Sorry cant help with your question but I am sure you will get plenty of advice real soon - Enjoy and travel safe. :wave::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 7, 2012)

I find that the weather becomes more dependable once you get south of the Loire

Don't forget your EHIC card LINKY The card is free so don't get caught out by the semi-official looking websites

There are certain items you are required to carry in the your vehicle. Here's a linky to the AA CLICKY

If you have a TomTom/Garmin or any other GPS and it shows Speed Camera locations, take them off as they are now illegal in France. Likewise Radar Detectors are completely illegal in France

Supermarkets/ Hypermarkets are the cheapest places to buy fuel

Have fun


----------



## barryd (Mar 7, 2012)

I presume as your on the wild camping site you prefer wilding to campsites so The All the Aires book is a good idea.  Sadly it isnt really "all the aires".  all the aires are here.  CAMPINGCAR-INFOS but even they cant always keep up.  Its in French but stick with it as its the best source.  You can buy an offline version for €8 and you can download 15000 aires for your sat nav for free and not just for France for all of Europe.

Wilding is perfectly legal in most parts of France, just use common sense.

You will need stuff like a warning triangle, spare bulbs and high viz jackets and rumour is from July you will need a breathlyser!

Driving over there is a joy compared to here and the roads are generally good but unless your in a hurry avoid the toll road motorways as they can be expensive and you see more towns and villages by avoiding them.

If your on a diet.  Avoid French markets as they are killers as the stuff is so good.


----------



## mikesel (Mar 7, 2012)

Definitely use Aires.

 I'd advise you to plan your stops in advance because there are some areas with very few, and because of this, you can't guarantee to get into those there are. Some are free, some charge a nominal amount and some are nearly as expensive as camp sites. The good ones though can be stunning - great location, quiet and with the full range of facilities. Try to get in early to the ones near Calais - everyone leaving or arriving is on the look out for an overnight stop!


----------



## Deleted member 16009 (Mar 7, 2012)

*colbeb*

Hi I'm new to the club but i've been wildcamping in france for about 4 year, we're going for 5 weeks on the 14th may from Newhavern we've got the Vicarious Book it's got 2100 Aires in it cost about £22, so i would go on line and order one you can't go wrong.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2012)

welcome to the site


----------



## scampa (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## Puddle1945 (Mar 8, 2012)

*France Passion*

Does no one else use France Passion?  £25 for the book showing all the farms, vineyards etc where you can stop overnight for free.  You meet some lovely friendly locals and get the opportunity to buy food & wine at the farm shop (not a requirement). FRANCE PASSION la France en camping-car.


----------



## witzend (Mar 8, 2012)

Driving in France 2012 - Tips and vital information   This may help with route planning French Passion is a good Idea just wish they'd include Gps coordinates as some places difficult to find also with many free aires buying what you don't really need from hosts shops can add to trip expenses


----------



## vipper (Mar 9, 2012)

West coast south of Nantes - it's not that busy in the summer (at least I've never had any problems finding a space on an Aire in July  / August.

Stunning beaches, great cycling (flat) and ample vino. Can't complain.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Mar 9, 2012)

As you're new to motorhomes, a good few shake down trips are advisable before you leave home.

Gives you time to iron the bugs out!!


----------



## raonaid (Mar 14, 2012)

Thankyou all,
great advice will have to buy those books cant wait to go now


----------



## Harold (Mar 14, 2012)

*Harold*

France is excellent for motorhome touring.
Buy the Aires Guide from Vicarious books.
This will list all the Aires, ie simple sites with water, waste disposal and sometimes electricity.
Most villages and towns have these sites specifically for motorhomes and they are cheap.
The motorhome signs are well displayed on all locations.
Happy touring!


----------

